# Move to Italy(turin) to be considered



## DBfox (Apr 18, 2012)

Firstly Hi, and thanks for reading my post and for any considered thoughts or tips you may post.

I'm currently based in Asia, and am consideing a move to my current companys office in Turin.
The money is much the same, but we have to pay for schools here, so want to know if the schools cost will offest my low 16% tax rate.

I have 2 under 4 y/o's girls and both go to school here.

Does anyone know the cost of private schools in Turin area?
Does anybody know the overall cost of public schooling over a year? ( a ballpark figure on fees and books and other stuff we might not have considered)

Also I worry about my english wife intergrating, but she wants this too....What should be considered for her?

We dont speak much Italian, but for me working, I hope it will be a easier transition being a worldwide company and I hope to learn Italian faster from work.

We have some part time house keeper here, can they be had for a fair price in Italy?...what would be a typical cost....(mostly we use ours for baby sitting, so me and the wife and have dinner or go to the movies while the kids sleep)

I would be happy to help with information for anyone considering moving to HK 

Regards
DBfox


----------

